

Better-Than-Nothing Security: Standard IPsec mode against passive attacks - fulafel
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5386

======
fulafel
An good reason to use IPsec is that with IPv6, the specs recommend your home
router to block all incoming connections - except IPsec (ESP & IKE).

